# TEN PET PEEVES THAT DOGS HAVE ABOUT HUMANS



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

TEN PET PEEVES THAT DOGS HAVE ABOUT HUMANS 


'1' Blaming your farts on me..... not funny... not funny at all !!! 

---------------------------------------------- 
'2' Yelling at me for barking. I'M A FRIGGIN' DOG 

-------------------------------------------------- 
'3' Taking me for a walk, then not letting me check stuff out. Exactly whose walk is this anyway? 


-------------------------------------------------- 
'4' Any trick that involves balancing food on my nose. Stop it! 

-------------------------------------------------- 
'5' Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons. Now you know why we chew your stuff up when you're not home. 


-------------------------------------------------- 
'6' The sleight of hand, fake fetch throw. You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo what a proud moment for the top of the food chain. 


-------------------------------------------------- 
'7' Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', then acting 
surprised when I freak out every time we go back! 


-------------------------------------------------- 
'8' Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your 

guests. Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing yet. 


-------------------------------------------------- 
'9' Dog sweaters. Hello ??? Haven't you noticed the fur? 
-------------------------------------------------- 
'10' How you act disgusted when I lick myself. Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous. 

-------------------------------------------------- 
Now lay off me on some of these things. We both know who's boss here! You don't see me picking up your poop do you? 

EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. A DOG ALWAYS OFFERS UNCONDITIONAL LOVE. CATS HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

"I am trying to tell you something, how come to cannot understand me? "You expect me to understand you!'


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*you leave stuff on the floor*

I thought it was for me...you usually put your stuff away!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> TEN PET PEEVES THAT DOGS HAVE ABOUT HUMANS
> 
> '1' Blaming your farts on me..... not funny... not funny at all !!!


Oh gosh, my son does that.ound: This was hilarious! Thanks for the laughound:
Gina


----------

